# Backcountry Vests



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

I've been looking at the Dakine and Volcom vests, any of you have experience with either? If so, what do you like/dislike?

Are there any other options out there besides these 2?

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

I have the Dakine Poacher Vest. It's got room for gear, an extra layer and some snacks/water. I think it's better suited to short tours, sidecountry and maybe heli trips. If you plan on really getting out in the backcountry, you would want a bigger pack.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

The North Face used to sell one in Japan but not sure if they still do, or if it sold overseas. 

The Volcom one I tried on in a store, was surprised how heavy/bulky it was. It could have been a XXL or something, but I am a bit of a weight weenie so wasn't for me.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Was kinda weird to have it outside of a jacket when I'm used to the backpack where I still have access to my pockets. Outside of a hoodie or something it's probably ok. Board carry isn't all that (almost easier to carry under arm), and it's a bit more fuss to get to what's on your back. Heli, cats and chairlifts in nice weather is where it's at. Airbag without backpack could be nice for that kinda heliterrain.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Rip154 said:


> Was kinda weird to have it outside of a jacket when I'm used to the backpack where I still have access to my pockets. Outside of a hoodie or something it's probably ok. Board carry isn't all that (almost easier to carry under arm), and it's a bit more fuss to get to what's on your back. Heli, cats and chairlifts in nice weather is where it's at. Airbag without backpack could be nice for that kinda heliterrain.


Yeah, I'd only use it while touring probably, so wouldn't use the board carry, except in places I need to boot pack I guess.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

smellysell said:


> Yeah, I'd only use it while touring probably, so wouldn't use the board carry, except in places I need to boot pack I guess.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Kinda why I tried it, but didn't like it for touring at all.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Rip154 said:


> Kinda why I tried it, but didn't like it for touring at all.


Interesting, I've never heard anything but positives about them. Thanks for the input. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## poser (Mar 7, 2018)

smellysell said:


> Interesting, I've never heard anything but positives about them. Thanks for the input.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


I’d have to think that they are just too hot to be practical for touring, particularly long tours and/or in the Spring. Some of the guides at Silverton Mountain wear them, but I think it’s mostly the heli guides (easier to get in and out of a helicopter) vs. the bootpack guides. I think vests may have a specific advantage but I doubt they are a substitute for a backpack if you are touring.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

poser said:


> I’d have to think that they are just too hot to be practical for touring, particularly long tours and/or in the Spring. Some of the guides at Silverton Mountain wear them, but I think it’s mostly the heli guides (easier to get in and out of a helicopter) vs. the bootpack guides. I think vests may have a specific advantage but I doubt they are a substitute for a backpack if you are touring.


Well, you guys are saving me some money at least! 

I saw most of the guys at Silverton using them, and tend to take what Iguchi likes as gospel, and also have had a couple friends talk about how much they like them, but thinking I'll just stick with the backpack. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------

